# Commercial Grade Router



## Impr3ssiv3

We need a commercial grade router for our fraternity house. Our current Watchdog Firebox SOHO 6 is very outdated and glitchy.


We need one that can handle 50 connections with a total bandwidth of 40Mb/s if not more in case we get a fiber optic line.

We would like one that can port forward multiple ports for gaming within the house (if applicable). So far we are looking at a NetGate one that has an open source firmware on it which is good. Are there any other routers out there that you guys would suggest? Our limit is about $500 but would like cheaper if possible.


I will ignore all consumer routers posted


----------



## bomberboysk

An untangle box would be ideal for your situation if you have some spare parts around, web based GUI so it can be run headless, Get two intel CT pcie x1 NICs and you would be set with a pretty nice firewall/router:
http://www.untangle.com/

Otherwise...check ebay for a cisco 3660 or cisco 3725/3745, the 3660 is older, but capable of something like 60Mb/s routing. I personally have a 3660 here that im gonna be using as soon as i get a 64mb flash upgrade kit for it. For a 3660, the latest(last 3660 release is still relatively older) full featured IOS you need the 3660 to have maxxed out flash, which is 64mb.

Btw, they are technically considered enterprise routers, not commercial.

Exact specs: (Mbps)
3660: 51.2-61.4
3725: 51.2-61.4
3745: 115.2-128


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

alright, i was in charge of internet last year but htis year there is a new guy and he has been venturing around on his forums and some have said going with the computer router approach


----------



## bomberboysk

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> alright, i was in charge of internet last year but htis year there is a new guy and he has been venturing around on his forums and some have said going with the computer router approach



Yeah, i have ran untangle in the past and its an excellent solution, feature wise and performance wise for the money its hard to beat. I personally am only getting rid of my own untangle setup so that i get used to working with cisco terminal stuff as well as VPN to a buddy of mine with some cisco stuff.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

is the untangle easy to maintain? and able to be accessed remotely?


----------



## bomberboysk

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> is the untangle easy to maintain? and able to be accessed remotely?



Yeah, its quite easy to work with. Its web accessible after initial config(i run my current untangle box headless, no keyboard/mouse/display), has tons of reporting features, tons of other useful features(Spam filter for POP email accounts, filtering by categories, sites known to host malware protection, etc). If you can use a linksys web configured consumer router, you can use untangle. It also has some nice features such as WAN failover and WAN Balancing if you have multiple internet connections(three NICs would be required for two ISP's, Four NICS for Three ISP's, etc).


----------



## paulcheung

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> We need a commercial grade router for our fraternity house. Our current Watchdog Firebox SOHO 6 is very outdated and glitchy.
> 
> 
> We need one that can handle 50 connections with a total bandwidth of 40Mb/s if not more in case we get a fiber optic line.
> 
> We would like one that can port forward multiple ports for gaming within the house (if applicable). So far we are looking at a NetGate one that has an open source firmware on it which is good. Are there any other routers out there that you guys would suggest? Our limit is about $500 but would like cheaper if possible.
> 
> 
> I will ignore all consumer routers posted



Hi,
This is a wired network and not a wireless, right? just want to know.
Thank you.
Paul


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

paulcheung said:


> Hi,
> This is a wired network and not a wireless, right? just want to know.
> Thank you.
> Paul




we have 2 24 port gigabit switches hooked in in series that runs the wired network and we have a wireless netgear access point installed


----------

